# Maxxbox



## spacklinfool (Sep 23, 2011)

<P>Has anyone tried the new MAXXBOX from tt?

<P><A href=http://www.tapetech.com/products/Finishing-Boxes/MAXXBOX


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

no...I like my FatBoy:yes:


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

spacklinfool said:


> <P>Has anyone tried the new MAXXBOX from tt?
> 
> <P><A href=http://www.tapetech.com/products/Finishing-Boxes/MAXXBOX


Haven't tried or seen them, but from some of the specs given, I don't know how they would handle.

For the 7" - "up to 68% more usable capacity than competitive high capacity finishing boxes": That sounds like a lot of height to the box would be needed. If so, for 7" wide, would make it 'tippy', I'm thinking.

For the 10" - "up to 36% more usable capacity than competitive high capacity finishing boxes": If that's getting that much more than a Columbia FatBoy - although I'm thinking they're getting the 36% by comparing with other boxes - I'd like to try it, as I'm thinking right now there could be handling issues I might not care for. But I'd want to try it before deciding.

For the 12" - "up to 5% more usable capacity than competitive high capacity finishing boxes": I don't care as much for how a 12" Columbia FatBoy handles compared with my Columbia std. size, so a 12" box in the FB range wouldn't be of interest. But I'd like to try it, just to put it to rest for myself.


----------



## Pytlik (Jan 14, 2013)

normally I do only box 2 times, 8" and 10", so won't work for me.


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

all these boxes that carry extra mud are not for me-too heavy


----------



## spacklinfool (Sep 23, 2011)

keke said:


> all these boxes that carry extra mud are not for me-too heavy


 this is why they have lite weight!!


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

keke said:


> all these boxes that carry extra mud are not for me-too heavy


A 10" FatBoy is the same as their 12" std. for mud amount, so it isn't bad.

As much as I'm not into the 12" FB, I have to say they can have their place for me. There's been commercial jobs I've been on where you get a ways from your pail of mud before you might move it, and not having to make so many trips back to the pump is nice. Long 4' high horizontal flats can eat up the mud in a box pretty quick.


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

JustMe said:


> A 10" FatBoy is the same as their 12" std. for mud amount, so it isn't bad.
> 
> As much as I'm not into the 12" FB, I have to say they can have their place for me. There's been commercial jobs I've been on where you get a ways from your pail of mud before you might move it, and not having to make so many trips back to the pump is nice. Long 4' high horizontal flats can eat up the mud in a box pretty quick.


all my jobs are stand ups and I use all the time tapetech power assist slim box.with 1 box I can fill 3 joints-3m long each and I reckon that's good.

I worked few times with tapepro which holds more mud then tapetech but after 1 day it killed my shoulders (straight away I went back to slim box).

at the end of the day,I prefer doing few more trips to the pump then killing myself :yes:

PS work smarter not harder


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Keke, did you use the Tape-Pro Booster box? Or the standard box?


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

gazman said:


> Keke, did you use the Tape-Pro Booster box? Or the standard box?


The standard one. 

I've got my concerns in regards to the Tapepro Booster because it has the power assist in the middle of the ax and because of its position it runs in the middle of the joint. I think in the long run it builds up with the mud and possibly affect the way it works.

I might be wrong but this is what I noticed when we went for the training last year.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

keke said:


> all my jobs are stand ups and I use all the time tapetech power assist slim box.with 1 box I can fill 3 joints-3m long each and I reckon that's good.
> 
> I worked few times with tapepro which holds more mud then tapetech but after 1 day it killed my shoulders (straight away I went back to slim box).
> 
> ...


Good choice, I'd say. If I had nothing but stand ups I'd choose the power assist, as well.

I'm waiting to see which manufacturer is going to be 1st to come out with high capacity power assist boxes. Unless someone already has and I haven't seen or noticed them.


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

JustMe said:


> Good choice, I'd say. If I had nothing but stand ups I'd choose the power assist, as well. I'm waiting to see which manufacturer is going to be 1st to come out with high capacity power assist boxes. Unless someone already has and I haven't seen or noticed them.


Tapetech makes high capacity power assist - it holds less than maxxbox or fat boy but more then old model


----------

